# Decoying Migrating Geese



## covrec1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone have any luck decoying migrating geese that are flying North? If they do what is the best spread to do this?


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

BIG!!! If you want to pull birds that have the tundra on their mind you need a big spread and loud. But even at that your chances are slim.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You may only get a big migrating flock to give you a couple swings into about 80 yards, but for the most part you will get 1, 2, and 4's to drop into killable range. You don't need as big of a spread as you think to get them to come down. I have had migrators pile in from the heavens over 30 dozen decoys. There is really no right way to answer this question because there are to many varibles like wind, distance they have been flying, weather, sun, clouds, heat, weather humidity etc..


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of guys will say water helps with migrators; whether sheet water in a corn field or a pasture pond. Some days you'll just magically pull migrators when you don't expect to. I'd venture to say wind direction plays a big part in it too. Birds migrating against a north wind always seem to offer more opportunities based on my personal observation.


----------



## Cobbheadx2 (Feb 18, 2014)

We hunt almost exclusively migrators. The area we've hunted the past 12 years never holds more than a few thousand overnighters and usually less. Our spread would be considered medium small, 600 shells, 200 deadlies, a dozen or so flyers and 2 vortexes (that may or may not be up and running depending on what the birds are doing) and one 4 speaker ecaller. I believe the bulk of the birds we see are moving from Squaw Creek to the Clay Center/Platte River areas, some off the lakes in Northern Kansas. Most flocks just keep on truckin', some will circle a time or two at 80-100 yards and leave, but a substantial number will work the decoys into excellent shooting range. We'll usually get a couple tornadoes working during the week we are there. Only tip I can give you is use of speakers----I run the ecaller as loud as I can without distortion and hand hold one speaker pointed at the flyovers. Once I get birds to start the downward spiral I slowly reduce volume and set the hand held down. The only advantage to our cornfield over the other 10,000 fields around us is we have large open stockdams within a quarter mile on each side. Three of us are leaving at midnight tonight for Nebraska, I expect to kill a 100-200 the next four days.

Steve


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Cobbheadx2 said:


> We hunt almost exclusively migrators. The area we've hunted the past 12 years never holds more than a few thousand overnighters and usually less. Our spread would be considered medium small, 600 shells, 200 deadlies, a dozen or so flyers and 2 vortexes (that may or may not be up and running depending on what the birds are doing) and one 4 speaker ecaller. I believe the bulk of the birds we see are moving from Squaw Creek to the Clay Center/Platte River areas, some off the lakes in Northern Kansas. Most flocks just keep on truckin', some will circle a time or two at 80-100 yards and leave, but a substantial number will work the decoys into excellent shooting range. We'll usually get a couple tornadoes working during the week we are there. Only tip I can give you is use of speakers----I run the ecaller as loud as I can without distortion and hand hold one speaker pointed at the flyovers. Once I get birds to start the downward spiral I slowly reduce volume and set the hand held down. The only advantage to our cornfield over the other 10,000 fields around us is we have large open stockdams within a quarter mile on each side. Three of us are leaving at midnight tonight for Nebraska, I expect to kill a 100-200 the next four days.
> 
> Steve


Get on em, hope you tear em up!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

fowlfreak said:


> BIG!!! If you want to pull birds that have the tundra on their mind you need a big spread and loud. But even at that your chances are slim.


I agree!


----------

